# Ask me anything



## LeeuRex (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/Leeurex

memelulz...I'm bored, so...ask away :>


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 7, 2010)

What is your favourite coloure?


----------



## Browder (Mar 7, 2010)

I think she means on her website thingy. I already sent her a question.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

Why can't we just ask you questions here? Why do you need a separate webpage for it?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 7, 2010)

I asked one.


----------



## LeeuRex (Mar 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why can't we just ask you questions here? Why do you need a separate webpage for it?



It's a formspring, so you can be anonymous or whatever...

Also my fav. color's red ^^ Though I got to art school so really I love every color...generally rich/pure colors as opposed to pastels or whatever.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 7, 2010)

LeeuRex said:


> It's a formspring, so you can be anonymous or whatever...
> 
> Also my fav. color's red ^^ Though I got to art school so really I love every color...generally rich/pure colors as opposed to pastels or whatever.


That is called vibrant colour.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

LeeuRex said:


> It's a formspring, so you can be anonymous or whatever...
> 
> Also my fav. color's red ^^ Though I got to art school so really I love every color...generally rich/pure colors as opposed to pastels or whatever.


It's anonymous anyway, you don't know any of us. >_>


----------



## LeeuRex (Mar 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's anonymous anyway, you don't know any of us. >_>



..it's just a meme, idk D:


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 7, 2010)

I have asked two :3


----------



## LeeuRex (Mar 7, 2010)

Monty Python and Anchorman refs ftw  Thanks for clearing up my boredom!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 7, 2010)

I have asked 3 so far, I am thinking of more though.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 7, 2010)

You made me squeel when you got what I was talking about :3
TouchÃ©


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 7, 2010)

Cool. :3

FYI: If you get any questions that make you regret posting this here, those were mine. >=D


----------



## LeeuRex (Mar 7, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Cool. :3
> 
> FYI: If you get any questions that make you regret posting this here, those were mine. >=D



My southern belle's wit will take care of me c:


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 7, 2010)

LeeuRex said:


> My southern belle's wit will take care of me c:



ORLY?


----------



## garoose (Mar 7, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ORLY?


 
LOL I saw "orally" at first

and I can't think of any good questions


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 7, 2010)

garoose said:


> LOL I saw "orally" at first
> 
> and I can't think of any good questions



What is a good question to ask?


----------

